# Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2015)

Guten Tag in die Runde,

durch einen glücklichen Zufall habe ich nun c.a. 3.000€ zu Verfügung, womit ich mir einen kleinen Traum erfüllen und mir ein Boot kaufen möchte.
Allerdings bin ich ein kompletter Neuling auf dem Gebiet und weiß nicht viel, worauf ich achten muss.

Voraussetzungen für mich:
- 2 Personen sollten gut sitzen können
- Motor bis c.a. 9,9 PS (optimal 4 Takter)
- Trailer bis max. 750kg
- Tauglich für See, Kanäle und ggf. Flüsse
- Überwiegende Verwendung in den Niederlande und Deutschland

Aktuell tendiere ich zu einem Schlauchboot. Wenn ich richtig liege, dann sollte es mindestens die Kategorie C haben. Ab dieser Kategorie dürften die Boote stabil genug sein?

Habt ihr Anhaltspunkte, worauf ich achten muss?
Woher weiß ich, ob ein Schlauchboot aus gut ist?
Macht eine andere Art von Booten Sinn?


Aktuell habe ich ein gutes Angebot von einem Freund, dass ich nehmen kann, wenn alles klappt. Boot, Trailer, Motoren und c.o. sind alles vorhanden. Wenn dies klappt, dann wäre es natürlich ein Traum. Dennoch würde ich mich gerne etwas informieren und wissen, worauf ich achten muss. Und welche Marken taugen und so weiter.


Ich danke euch vielmals


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Schlauchboot >4m mit 15PS wäre da mein angestrebtes Ziel. 
Das Problem wird jedoch sein, alles was als Komplettpaket in der Größe angeboten wird, ist meist stärker motorisiert.
Da heißt es suchen und hoffen ne günstige Kombie aus Boot und Trailer zu finden.
Ich finde Schlauchboote vor allem für Gelegenheitsfahrer gut da sie extrem kippstabil sind (eigentlich unkippbar).

Quicksilver, Linder o.ä werden inkl. Trailer vermutlich schon ohne Motor dein Budget sprengen.


----------



## huawei71 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

moin...das wichtigste finde ich ist der Motor...baujahr - nicht älter wie 96-99,letzte wartung mit Impellerwechsel...
bis 9,9 ps..warum? Kein Führerschein? Auf dem Rhein z.B geht nur bis 5-6ps ohne schein..

Boot nicht zu klein kaufen...Tackle für 2 Personen...!! Ruten Taschen mit köder usw..

Ein Schlauchboot ist leicht,liegt gut im Wasser,kommt mit wenig Ps gut voran...was mich aber stören würde ist der wenige platz,selbst bei einem 
5m Schlauchi haste innen nur ca.80cm x 4m,abzgl Steuerstand Sitzbänke usw..da noch zeug unterbringen? |kopfkrat
Ich möchte mich auf einem Angelboot auch mal bewegen können,und wenn das nicht geht ist schnell die gute Laune weg.Mein 1 Boot war 4,20mx1,60m dann kam Nr.2,3...jetzt habe ich ein GFK Angelboot 5,60x 1,70...Platz...und mit 60Ps
spaß...

Also gut überlegen und nicht gleich das erstbeste kaufen#h#h


----------



## Sledge (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Moin Bieberpelz.
Ich gehe davon aus, daß du hauptsächlich vertikal fischen willst, da ist ein Schlauchboot denkbar ungeeignet.
Die Dinger haben kaum Tiefgang und werden durch den leichtesten Wind heftig über das Wasser getrieben, also ruckzuck wieder weg vom Fisch.  Ich würde dir zu nem 4-4,5m x 160m+  GFK-Boot mit V-Rumpf , Trailer + Motor raten. Das ist für dein Budget allemal drin, gut gebraucht.
Gibt auch öfter mal gebrauchte Aluschalen u 1500, gerade im Winter.
Letztendlich sind natürlich  Gewässer/Angelmethode entscheidend. Auf Ijssel und co ist V-Rumpf top für´s vertikal Fischen (hohe Bordwand ist sehr wichtig), beim Schleppen eher nebensächlich.
Für Ems Ansitz nutze ich einen Dreikieler in genannter Größe, genug Platz für 2 Personen (6 Rutenhalter) und durch die Bauart sehr kippstabil, im Vergleich zum V-Rumpf. Allerdings auch wenig Tiefgang, daher sind meist Bug u. Heckanker notwendig (windanfällig), dafür flott unterwegs. Hat also alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Ein weiterer Vorteil von GFK/Alu-Booten gegenüber Schlauchbooten, ist die Möglichkeiten zum Aus/Umbauen (Plattform , Bootsstuhl, Halterung Bugmotor, Echolot, Batterie, feste Verkabelung, Rutenhalter, Beleuchtung usw). Da fällt einem immer wieder was ein, bis es dann richtig paßt.

Ein Beispiel bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen, Anzeigen- Nr.: 379955559 , alles drin für dein Budget.

Gruß Sledge#h


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Also ich würde auch er zum GFK Boot raten #h zum bequemen angeln mit zwei Personen und Ausrüstung Besser geeignet ..finde ich ......
4,25m- 4,50m lang 15 ps Auf einem Brauchbaren Trailer mit vernünftigen Kipprollen usw.. lässt sich das ganze in Minuten Überall auch in flachen Bereichen alleine Trailern 

Schau mal bei den Kleinanzeigen regelmäßig nach da sollte sich für deine Kohle schon was gutes finden lassen ala Crescent Ryds usw.


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

So was in der Art ...Überschreitet zwar leicht den Etat ..aber dafür kannst auch Angelboot dazu sagen #6

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/ryds-425-angelboot/377770359-211-2813

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...15-ps-suzuki-aussenborder/379076009-211-13579


----------



## Chris1711 (7. November 2015)

Moin,

Ein Kollege und ich hatten auch ein Schlauchboot und sind damit 2 Jahre zurecht gekommen. Letztendlich haben wir uns ein Aluboot geholt und sind jetzt top zufrieden. Don-machmut hat schon recht mit seinen Aussagen. Kann dir nur davon abraten ein Schlauchboot zu kaufen. Würde dir zu etwas gebrauchtem raten von eBay, oder markplats.nl. Ob jetzt gfk oder Alu musst du selber entscheiden. Würde immer wieder Aluminium vorziehen wegen der einfachen ausbaufähig


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Du darfst auf jeden Fall nicht vergessen, dass du dann immer Zeit beim trailern verlierst und auch die passenden slipstellen brauchst.
Mit nem Schlauchi bist du da definitiv flexibler


----------



## huawei71 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

hi..aber ein Schlauchboot,Motor tank,Anker usw immer  einladen..ausladen..aufpumpen,Luft raus machen puuh...denke bis 4m (noch nie gemacht) geht  das evtl gerade noch....
Ich glaube das mach ich 5 mal dann hätte ich kein Bock mehr...Wenn man spontan mal eine Nacht raus möchte ist der Aufwand schon groß..Bin allerdings auch kein Schlauchifachmann...bzw,fahrer!


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Du darfst auf jeden Fall nicht vergessen, dass du dann immer Zeit beim trailern verlierst und auch die passenden slipstellen brauchst.



Frage ...Hast du schon mal ne Boot getrailert ????


----------



## Sledge (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.
Mal eben trailern, mit komplettem Gerödel schon im Boot, oder Schlauchi aufpusten, wassern, 10PS Viertakter hinschleppen, einhängen u. anschrauben, Tank hinschleppen, dann das Gerödel, evtl. noch Geber für Echo montieren usw. Wo wird man dann wohl Federn lassen...?:q

#h


----------



## fischhändler (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Hai,
würde dir auch zu einer gfk Schüssel raten
für den preis bekommst du bestimmt ein 4,50 Boot in der C klasse
würde immer aus Sicherheitsgründen ein c Boot nehmen
selbst auf den Teichen in nl haste schnell mal ne amtliche Welle
Gerne kannst du mich mal an mailen
stachelritter@vorsichtbissig.de


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*



Sledge schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.
> Mal eben trailern, mit komplettem Gerödel schon im Boot, oder Schlauchi aufpusten, wassern, 10PS Viertakter hinschleppen, einhängen u. anschrauben, Tank hinschleppen, dann das Gerödel, evtl. noch Geber für Echo montieren usw. Wo wird man dann wohl Federn lassen...?:q
> 
> #h



Mag nicht jeder mit allen 10m Slipstellen beglückt sein. Hier steht man an, sobald die Temperaturen einigermaßen angenehm sind. Will nämlich jeder mit seinem Kotski, Boot, U-Boot, und was es nicht alles gibt aufs Wasser. 
Schlauchboot:
Einer pumpt auf, währenddessen holt der andere das Material. Das is in 0,nix gemacht, wenn die Handgriffe sitzen.


----------



## Chris1711 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen, der auf und Abbau ist ziemlich zeitaufwendig. Das hat auch selbst zu zweit immer genervt. Der Bieber geht doch in Holland angeln denke da gibt es genügend slippen.


----------



## Sledge (8. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Das sind ja nur gutgemeinte Ratschläge hier, weil Bieberpelz ja auch danach gefragt hat.
Kann doch jeder machen wie er möchte.
@Trollwut
Mir fällt nicht ein Vorteil ein, den ein Schlauchboot gegenüber GFK oder Alu hat, im Gegenteil!
Schnell auf´s Wasser ist mit einem kleineren Boot, leichtem Motor (E, oder -5 PS) schon möglich, aber in der Größe wie es der TE anstrebt, doch eher umständlich und wesentlich zeitaufwändiger, glaub das einfach mal. Schlepp mal nen 10 PS AB ne steile, rutschige Böschung runter und häng ihn ein, dann weißt du was ich meine.
Ihm ging es doch auch um Stabilität, min. Kat. C und ich denke auch um etwas Komfort beim Angeln. 
Slippen sollten schon vorhanden sein, klar, das ist in NL aber auch an der Ems der Fall.
Der TE wohnt nicht weit weg von hier, daher vermute ich ähnliche Gewässer, ob Ems oder NL.
Wie du es schilderst, schnell aufpumpen und ab, geht das eher in Richtung Bellyboot. Ist aber nicht mit nem 4m+ und ca 10PS zu vergleichen, vom Handling her. Wir waren oft in NL und natürlich auch an der Ems mit Boot, noch nie anstehen müssen, höchstens mal einen direkt vor uns gehabt, wenige Minuten warten, von daher...:m.
Und selbst wenn du Weltmeister im Schlauchbootaufbauen bist, und gegenüber dem Slippen wirklich 2 Minuten Vorsprung haben solltest (wogegen ich jede Wette halte), ist mehr Komfort ,  Sicherheit und auch das Handling des Bootes beim Fischen, immer auf der Seite von GFK/Alubooten(V-Rumpf). Und was würden letztendlich ein paar Minuten schneller im Wasser ausmachen? Man fährt ja kaum für ne halbe Stunde los.
Wie schon gesagt, Schlauchboote werden bei etwas Wind schon heftigst abgetrieben. Vertikalfischen auf NL-Seen, Ijsselbuhnen usw, macht keinen Spaß damit, oft genug gesehen, wie die Segelposen sind die über´s Wasser getrieben. Da braucht es dann schon´nen zusätzlichen E-Motor (dicke Batterie)mit vernünftiger FB, der aber auch noch wieder geschleppt und montiert werden muß. Ankern kannste auf den Wintergewässern in NL knicken, WT-20m (wo der Fisch steht).
Ein Freund von mir war letzten Winter mit Schlauchi (Zodiak ) und 10PS auf´m RL, "nie wieder" hat er gesagt, aus eben diesen Gründen. Der paddelt jetzt im Belly auf kleineren NL-Seen, aber auch da ist etwas mehr Wind schon wieder ein großes Problem. Er weiß aber immer, was die anderen Bootsangler so gefangen haben, der Wind treibt ihn überall mal vorbei.

#h


----------



## allegoric (8. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Ich würde um Gottes Willen kein Schlauchi nehmen, wenn Platz fürn Trailer da ist. Schlauchi ist toll für jemanden, der wenig Platz hat und mobil sein will aufm Wasser. Aber Komfort und Platzangebot aufm Böötchen ist nur mitn richtigen Kahn machbar. Kommt ja noch das ganze Auf- und Abgebaue dazu und nicht zu vergessen das Trocknen (also alles zweimal) und dann sitzt man auf den Schläuchen bzw. Bänken so bescheiden.
Bei 3000 € kann man schon einiges anfangen. Ich würde aber Stück für Stück vorgehen, um was ordentliches zu haben. Die Vorschläge von Don Machmut decken sich mit meiner Vorstellung, was tolle Boote sind. Mir wäre bei genug Unterstellmöglichkeiten ein "großes" Boot wichtig (4,50 aufwärts), ab 200kg Gewicht (dann fährt es sich am besten) und nem min Freibord von 60 cm. Die genannten Hersteller gehen alle in Ordnung.


----------



## Tommes63 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Gib doch mal ein Paar Infos zum Fahrgebiet, zB. Uferhöhe, Vorhandensein von Sliprampen.
Son Anka (4,20 x 1,60m) ist bei uns Der Angelkahn schlechthin, wiegt 80kg und hievst du mit 2Mann vom Trailer, Motor dran, mit 6PS und 2 Leuten ist Gleitfahrt möglich.
Wie wichtig ist hohes Freibord? Wenn wichtig vergiß einen Anka. Gibt aber in der Größe ne Menge anderer brauchbare Boote, mußt ja nicht neu kaufen, dann sollte dein Budget reichen.
Ich hab mich von meinem Schlauchboot getrennt, man hat wegen der Schläuche nur halb so viel Platz wie im gleich großen GFK Boot.


----------



## huawei71 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Aktuell habe ich ein gutes Angebot von einem Freund, dass ich nehmen kann, wenn alles klappt. Boot, Trailer, Motoren und c.o. sind alles vorhanden. Wenn dies klappt, dann wäre es natürlich ein Traum. Dennoch würde ich mich gerne etwas informieren und wissen, worauf ich achten muss. Und welche Marken taugen und so weiter.




Hallo Biberpelz,
teile uns doch mal Details von deinem Angebot mit,welches Boot,welcher Motor...alter usw...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Hallo Leute,

entschuldigt die späte Rückmeldung.
Ich war am Wasser und hatte bisher noch keine Zeit, hier ausführlich zu antworten. Ich bin über eure Tipps sehr dankbar und konnte vieles davon mitnehmen 

Seit dem Thread hat sich auch einiges getan und ich kann das Boot von meinem Angelkollegen bekommen. Er selber wird aufstocken (Preislich > 10.000), ist aber die letzten beide Jahre sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot gefahren. Auch ich bin bereits einige Male mit gewesen und kenne es daher gut.

Es handelt sich dabei um folgendes
- Schlauchboot Suzumar - 4,20m - Alu-Boden (Kategorie C)
- Trailer dabei (Gesamtgewicht bis 750kg, so das ich ihn auch ohne Anhängerführerschein fahren darf, was mir sehr wichtig war)
- Yahama 4 Takt Motor mit 15PS (wurde dieses Jahr angeschafft, sieht von innen top aus und ist immer gut gewartet worden)
- zusätzlicher E-Motor
- Für das Boot wurde ein Gerüst gebaut, dass mehrere verschiebbare Rutenhalter hat, eine Box für Dinge zum aufbewahren und so weiter
- 2 Sitzbänke mit montierten klappbaren Sitzen mit Rückenlehne
- Echolot
- Gel-Batterie
- Anker und anderen diversen Zubehör

Das Boot ist c.a. 2 - 3 Jahre alt und wird regelmäßig benutzt. Ich selber bin schon einige Male mit dem Boot mitgefahren. Zu zweit hat man genügend Platz um im Sitzen oder stehen zu fischen. Bei Wellen hat es immer sehr stabil im Wasser gelegen und es kommt gut voran. Es musste nie repariert werden. Der Motor wurde nach einem Diebstahl dieses Jahr neu angeschafft.

Der Grund für den günstigen Preis. Es ist zum einen ein Freundschaftspreis. Zum anderen mache ich dem Kollegen noch eine Webseite, so wäscht eine Hand die andere. Das ganze bekomme ich für 2.700 und dürfte meiner Recherche nach sehr günstig sein. Ein vergleichbares Angebot konnte ich nicht finden.

Vor allem als Anfänger und für den Anfang dürfte es sehr gut sein, denn so ein Boot verzeiht auch den ein oder andere Rammer gegen die Wand. Vor allem in Amsterdam, wo es dann teilweise eng war, hat es seine Qualität gezeigt.

Die nächsten 2 bis 3 Jahre werde ich schauen, wie mir da Boot gefällt. Sollte ich bis dahin weiterhin beim Boots Angeln Blut lecken, dann würde ich aufstocken. Für den Anfang ist dies schon - so vermute ich doch - eine gute Investition.



Sledge schrieb:


> Moin Bieberpelz.
> Ich gehe davon aus, daß du hauptsächlich vertikal fischen willst, da ist ein Schlauchboot denkbar ungeeignet.


Schlepp- und Wurfangeln ist in erster Linie gedacht. Vertikal werde ich natürlich auch ausprobieren, dass dann aber nur wenn kaum Wind vorhanden ist.
Schlepp- und Werfangeln habe ich beides schon mit dem Boot gemacht. Auch bei Wind + Regen. Das klappte gut.





huawei71 schrieb:


> hi..aber ein Schlauchboot,Motor tank,Anker usw immer  einladen..ausladen..aufpumpen,Luft raus machen puuh...denke bis 4m (noch nie gemacht) geht  das evtl gerade noch....


Das Aufpumpen fällt weg. Das Boot bleibt aufgepumpt auf dem Trailer und wird nach dem Fischen auf einen Stellplatz gebracht. Motor bleibt ebenfalls montiert, so das nur die Angelausrüstung und Echolot aufgeladen werden müssen. Dann wird der Trailer an das Auto gekoppelt und es kann los gehen. 
In der Regel haben wir für das Slippen 15 - 30 Minuten gebraucht und dabei noch eine Kleinigkeit gefuttert und uns Zeit gelassen. Ging immer recht flott.

Am Tag haben wir dann +12 Stunden in dem Boot gegessen. Alles ohne Probleme.

Mir war es natürlich auch wichtig, dass ich sehr flexibel bin und "mal eben" los kann. Das ganze ohne großen Zeitaufwand.


----------



## huawei71 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Ja dann....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Boot und viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Sledge (9. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Für den Preis solltest du es nehmen, denn du bezahlst ja letztendlich nur den Motor, gebraucht, naja, sagen wir Motor u. Trailer, Glückwunsch:m


----------



## -Lukas- (9. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Der Preis ist völlig in Ordnung. Zeig mal dein paar Bilder!


----------



## Tommes63 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Ebenfalls Glückwunsch, unter diesen Umständen natürlich alles richtig gemacht. Schau ob das Bootsangeln was für dich ist, vergrößern kannst du ja immer noch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Ich bevorzuge auch ein gfk Boot, aber wenn es in der Preislage sein soll, ist ein Schlauchboot eins gute Wahl. 

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mit einem Schlauchboot weniger Panik schieben, wenn das Wetter scih verschlechtert, als mit den kleinen, vorgeschlagenen Booten.

Eine Anka ist ein klasse Boot, das sich gut rudern lässt und mit 4 PS gut motorisiert.

Aber von CE "C" ist die meilenweit entfernt.

Viel Spaß mit dem Boot.

Achte darauf, das du alle Papiere bekommst.

CE Bescheinigung BOOT und Motor

Rechnung wäre gut.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Danke euch Leute.

Habe heute ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Diverses Zubehör, E-Motor und c.o. sind nicht auf den Bilder.

Vor allem die Konstruktion mit den Sitzen ist klasse. Da können neben den Rutenhalter diverse andere Dinge montiert werden. Unter anderem eine kleine Kiste für kleine Dinge wie Handy und anderes.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Ich habe seit diesem Jahr einen Vierer am Anka (vorher 2,5 PS) u d um ehrlich zu sein, mittlerweile ist er mir schon etwas zu langsam.  Ich bin am grübeln ob es nicht ein Sechser sein soll im kommenden Jahr. Für knapp 1300 Euro neu bei Bauhaus Nautic. Tohatsu und kein billiger Chinadreck.
Ach ja dein Schlauchi sieht doch super aus. Top.


----------



## huawei71 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Moin,Schlauchi sieht ok aus...aber bieberpelz...nicht den Gurt
über die Pinne spannen!!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Sledge (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Moin Bieberpelz.

Ganz ehrlich, da hätte ich ein aufgeräumtes GFK-Boot 4m+ x1,6m + gekauft.
Sieht sehr verbaut aus (provisorisch), ist aber Geschmacksache, viel Spaß und dicke Fische.

#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Guten Morgen |wavey:



Sledge schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, da hätte ich ein aufgeräumtes GFK-Boot 4m+ x1,6m + gekauft.


Mir sind ein leichtes Gewicht (vor allem auch wegen meinem Auto) und die Flexibilität sehr wichtig. Darüber hinaus habe ich Vertrauen zu dem Boot, da ich es ja bereits kenne. Unkippbar (wie hier bereits erwähnt) und wenn ich Probleme habe, dann habe ich meinen Angelkollegen an der Hand.

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, es ist auch ein wenig Gefühlssache, weshalb ich so ein Schlauchboot favorisiere.




Sledge schrieb:


> Sieht sehr verbaut aus (provisorisch)


Die Konstruktion ist schon ziemlich gelungen wie ich finde. Zumindestens wertet es das Schlauchboot ungemein auf, da ohne großen Aufwand diverse Dinge flexibel montiert und verschoben werden können. 
Man sieht es jetzt auf den Fotos leider nicht optimal. War dunkel und nur aus einer Perspektive.

Ich habe aber mal eine andere Frage.
Ich habe folgende Gel-Batterie dabei und bräuchte noch ein Ladegerät. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, worauf ich da jetzt achten müsste. Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen.


----------



## bombe220488 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Ich empfehle dir ein solches Ladegerät 
https://www.conrad.de/de/ivt-automatikladegeraet-batterieladegeraet-6v12v-45a-6-v-12-v-72-a-45-a-396162.html

nur ein beispiel wohlgemerkt.

Worauf du achten solltest
Es ist ein Blei Akku (Pb)
12V(olt) Spannung
51Ah Akkukapazität 

Sinn machen solche intelligenten Ladegeräte, gibt es auch schon bei Baumärkten für 20-30€


----------



## bombe20 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

@bombe220488
die dinger hatten diverse discounter derletzt für unter 20€ im angebot.
lidl hat es für 18€ im onlineshop.

@bieberpelz
glückwunsch zum boot!


----------



## Daniel1983 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Nie mehr Schlauchi! Hatten mal eins, genau eine Saison ...ist direkt in Ebay gewandert! Ab und Aufbauen, den Kram schleppen etc.... ne das würde ich mir nie mehr antuen! 

Eine Gfk oder Aluschüssel in 4-4.5 m macht dich glücklich!!!! Kannst etwas ausbauen und in der Größe auch noch astrein und super schnell getrailert.....

Gruss


----------

